# Questions about pseudoscorpions



## crustacean (Mar 27, 2019)

I plan to go hunting for pseudoscorpions this year in Michigan. Have actually never seen one before and I'd like to maybe start a colony if I can find enough. Do you think it will be too early to start? My area is currently having daytime temps in the 40s with some days in the 50s(4-10 C temps).

I'm guessing my best bet would be to rip up bark on rotting logs, but I'd like to minimize destroying habitat so I was thinking of seeing how things go shaking dead leaves over a white pan. Also I've heard of some people finding them turning over rocks. I know a lot of places with limestone rubble used to help prevent erosion but I'm not sure if that would interest any Michigan species.

I have a UV flashlight as well. Do pseudoscorpions glow under a UV light? I know scorpions and some harvestman do. If not are there any other critters I might find at night searching under logs with a UV light?

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ilovebugs (May 6, 2019)

I recently found a population of them on a pecan tree (20 feet from my house). the tree is standing and alive, though it has a huge hole on one side where Oyster mushrooms grow, so it's definitely a dying tree. there is lots of insect life in and around the hole. large roaches come out at night and it has a lot of roach frass in the hole also.
Turns out they do not floresce under UV light. 
Just find a tree with  lots of loose bark and go out and carefully pull off chunks and look at the pieces you remove, as well as the place that you uncover. I've also found them under the bark of fallen pine trees.

Happy hunting!


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 7, 2019)

They're very cool little critters! I'd love to have some in my collection, even tho they are miniscule


----------



## squidkid (May 13, 2019)

look under tree bark


----------

